# Abyss (Religion): Capitalism Caging



## Abishai100 (Feb 11, 2016)

The Christian Bible describes a *bottomless pit* by which souls are tested/tormented.

For our modern age of profiteerism-networks, perhaps such as purgatory symbol signifies a human interest in social contracts and the complexity of ethics (i.e., Enron).

Imagine that a popular American movie star unwittingly impregnates a female fan, and she threatens to sue him and therefore jeopardize his social prestige.  If he uses his influence to get out of this problem, the public may either condemn him or forgive him (the paradox of fame).

The modern environment of media creates complicated ethical discussions.  Should media-catalysed fame create unhindered embracing of celebrity optimism, or should it make us more evaluative of wealth?

The problem of fame and fortune is a modern philosophical problem, a dialogue perhaps begun in _The Wealth of Nations_ (Adam Smith).

The Biblical reference to an ethics-confounding bottomless pit suggests that we as human thinkers are focused on the philosophical problems created by contract violations.  What does a man owe to another man?

How can we coordinate ethics with *capitalism* tentacles?





*Abyss (Wikipedia)*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 11, 2016)

Abyss/ Abzu and Tiamat/ Tehom

Primeval chaos...

The universe before its current state...

The primordial waters...

The raging waters of Earth before Life...

The imagination from which our own subjective universe unfolds...

The subconscious... that deep dark place where everything that ever was experienced is contained, where everything that ever will be experienced is contained...




​


----------



## Abishai100 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Judges: Juxtaposition*


Can we separate desperation from struggle?  If we can, we can suggest that the Biblical abyss (or bottomless pit) involves not only futile striving but also some kind of an endless competition (or war).

Comic books present dramatic images of dastardly characters such as Magneto (Marvel Comics), a mutant who can redirect the forces of magnetism, who represent a civilization curiosity about scientific manipulation.

The Cold War was obviously a historic example of the scope of conflict.

The Bible suggests that the mysterious harlot of Babylon who rides atop a deadly beast gives powers and dominions and thrones to the AntiChrist with her powers of persuasion and her ability to incite dangerous competitiveness.

Perhaps the abyss (or imaginary bottomless pit) signifies a philosophical fascination with governance error.


----------



## Holos (Feb 22, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> The Christian Bible describes a *bottomless pit* by which souls are tested/tormented.
> 
> For our modern age of profiteerism-networks, perhaps such as purgatory symbol signifies a human interest in social contracts and the complexity of ethics (i.e., Enron).
> 
> ...



May I propose that before we jump into modern violations, amendments and suppositions we stick to the original works you have mentioned?

I would like to discuss about these issues, but not before we agree on having a solid comprehension of the works referred to. The Bible and the Wealth of Nations in this case.

So, shall we begin with the Bible first? What are the books and verses therein which make reference to this abyss you speak of?

Feel free to use any version of the following website to initiate our discussion, as I would probably examine different versions myself to verify my own interpretation if the circumstances happen to be too confusing:

Biblegateway.com


----------



## Abishai100 (Feb 26, 2016)

*Deformed Differential*


"initiate our discussion" --- HOLOS

Sure.


====

"And he opened the bottomless pit; and there arose a smoke out of the pit, as the smoke of a great furnace; and the sun and the air were darkened by reason of the smoke of the pit" (Revelation 9:2, KJV).

"And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is Abaddon, but in the Greek tongue hath his name Apollyon" (Revelation 9:11, KJV).

"The man whose whole life is spent in performing a few simple operations, of which the effects are perhaps always the same, or very nearly the same, has no occasion to exert his understanding or to exercise his invention in finding out expedients for removing difficulties which never occur. He naturally loses, therefore, the habit of such exertion, and generally becomes as stupid and ignorant as it is possible for a human creature to become" (Adam Smith, _The Wealth of Nations_).

====


These excerpts suggest that understanding the depths of perception reveals the shape and scope of ambitious imagination.  The purpose of this thread is to invite general comments about the quality of this engulfing abyss.



*Leviathan (Wikipedia)*


----------

